# Petition to Change RSPCA policy against keeping pets



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I suspect that many of you will be aware of this petition but for those that haven’t seen it and might want to sign it, go to Petition-them.com

It currently has 4,248 signatures supporting it.
Natrix


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

me n the OH signed 
bloody ludicrous what theyre doin!! :bash:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

signed already but free bump


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

signed it


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

signed it


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I've signed so many I can't remember if I have signed this one :S


----------



## libertine (Mar 22, 2007)

ive signed


----------



## leo-bob (Jul 1, 2007)

Signed it!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Signed it: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would sign it... but internet petitions are worth only and exactly the paper you put your signature on.

Rather than taking the time to write your name and a comment on an online petition... why not write your name and a comment on a letter to your local MP?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Signed it months ago.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm in!!: victory:


----------

